# yuck yuck yuck!!!



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Just opened a tin of tomatoes from Tescos, put them in a pan- started to heat and tasted. Looked down to see an inch long beetle in the sauce!!!! Yes, I have been cleaning my teeth for over an hour.

The store guy came and took it away and their getting it analysed etc etc.

So what I wanted to know is whats the worst thing you have found in pre-bought food stuffs? Or am I just very unlucky?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmm protein!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone recently found a mouse in a can of chef boy-ar-dee. ):


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

is it wrong for me to feel I deserve more compo because I'm a veggie? lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yuck! Ive found hair in a can I just opened once. I dont remember what is was, but I never bought it again


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm protein!


:lol::lol: :lol:!!

Worst thing I ever found was a bolt in a yoghurt. Thankfully I noticed it before hand otherwise I think it would have been painful :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I was little, I found a gigantic water beetle in with a candybar I had just bought at our little country store. I think it was dead, but I still get the creeps remembering.

I bit down on a rivet in a fishstick in the school lunchroom in senior high. Ouch! No more school lunch or me. Only apples from the apple machine and milk.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

With you mentioning apples I remembered something worse than the bolt in the yoghurt. I had been munching pea pods and (don't know what made me look) found a caterpillar in the one I had just bitten into :sick I scrubbed my teeth for almost an hour and haven't ben able to eat pea pods since :sick


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some folks will never truly appreaciate that little protein bonus.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

I tipped a bag of spinach in to a curry I was making once and watched, in horror, as a beetley thing tumbled out the bag. I just picked it out though - I thought any germs would be a gonner after it finished cooking anyway. Didn't tell the boyfriend about it, right enough :lol:

It was just a little beetle though. I'd probably have throught twice about it, if it was an inch long!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I found two rabbit toes stuck in a cube of alfalfa for my horse... not sure it counts, since it's not human food, but hey, that was when we were having that big botulism scare in my area.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

yuck!

Have never found anything in my food before now so I've either been very lucky or very blind 

Dont think i'll be buying much premade food again


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yelena said:


> is it wrong for me to feel I deserve more compo because I'm a veggie? lol


I'm vegetarian too Yelena  
It's nothing weird like a bolt oor a beetle, but I had a "vegetarian" cheese and onion pastry for a breakfast treat the other day. I noticed after a couple of bites that it had a whole slice a bacon running through it!!
Very unhappy consumer!


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Eww I hope you kicked off.

I ordered a veggie burger at macdonalds (yes I know, but I was very very hungry...and cold...and depressed- though no where near as depressed as when I realized I was buying a 'maccies'). Went and sat down and found it was a beef burger. I took it to the counter and the prepubescent droid told me I have asked for it whilst popping gum!! Nearly shoved his cap down his throat. Luckily the manager came over before I could ruin his chance of reproducing- though tbh I wouldnt say that would have been a bad thing


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Some folks will never truly appreaciate that little protein bonus.


I appreciate it more when some one else finds the bonus - especially if they don't notice and I do :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...and then there are organically grown apples.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> With you mentioning apples I remembered something worse than the bolt in the yoghurt. I had been munching pea pods and (don't know what made me look) found a caterpillar in the one I had just bitten into :sick I scrubbed my teeth for almost an hour and haven't ben able to eat pea pods since :sick


Just marginally better than finding half a caterpillar in an apple!


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been lucky so far (touch wood), I don't envy this guy though ..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8092921.stm

(or the poor mouse!)

I'm always terrified when I buy bananas, in case there'll be some foreign poisonious spider/snake hidden away somewhere in the bunch - there's been far too many stories like that for my liking!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yeah that happens all the time.
When I worked for a well known supermarket years ago, they often used to find crazy spiders and such like in the Nanas


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tanzaniterose said:


> I've been lucky so far (touch wood), I don't envy this guy though ..
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8092921.stm
> 
> ...


I've always lived in hope of finding something in the fruit,preferably a tree frog but anything would be a nice surprise.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Yelena said:


> Just opened a tin of tomatoes from Tescos, put them in a pan- started to heat and tasted. Looked down to see an inch long beetle in the sauce!!!! Yes, I have been cleaning my teeth for over an hour.
> 
> The store guy came and took it away and their getting it analysed etc etc.
> 
> So what I wanted to know is whats the worst thing you have found in pre-bought food stuffs? Or am I just very unlucky?


Might of been an idea not to give all the evidence back to the offender, however I am sure you will be alright with Tescos. I would go to the doctor with the obvious terror you now have of eating, having developed a disorder requiring you to check all the food you eat for ever. This should ensure that you get more than a handfull of vouchers as your compensation.Naw seriously, its the mark of a good company what they do when things go wrong, as things will. I think you were just very unlucky. However, are you aware that some food colourings are made from cockroaches?- cochineal for one, at least you could see the beetle- food for thought lol


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah I.

I tend to only really eat veg tbh, I'm a bit of a food nut. Additives etc make me spotty lol.

Havent heard back from them yet so will give them a call tonight


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I found something that looked like a chicken toe in one of the cheapo lunches that were served in my primary school :lol: 
Maby its just because i was young or have a pairly high gross out rate, but hasn't put me off anything


----------



## flutterbybutterfly (May 31, 2010)

When I was with my parents for my birthday in Feb, they were both too ill to sit in a restaurant so we got an Indian takeaway from a good reputable restaurant and i served up their food and they were eating and as i served mine up, i found 3 x 1.5cm beetles in the sag aloo! I ran screaming at them to stop eating it and they both yelled at me for telling them as they had eaten it! Who knows how many they ate!!

To be fair we just left the rest of that dish and ate the rest, i called to let them know and they offered us a full refund and to replace the dish but we were all so stuffed no one wanted to move, they promised to throw that batch away and get pest contol out in case and i said if they would do that, i would let it be. Fairs fair, accidents happen.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

One time my dad spent all day making some beef barley soup from scratch, and my mom dumped in the barley last. Half way through eating it i noticed some little cooked white larvae in with the barley. I put a few on the spoon (there were literally hundreds) and showed it to my dad....Our reaction was to just continue eating...lol It didn't taste any different and we had another family member visiting that is a very picky eater. Him and my mother didn't notice XD and me and my dad aren't easily bothered by those things. nom nom nom protein. We told my mother afterwards...and had a good laugh about it. When i was little i always got kicks out of those golden candies with the crickets, mealworms, and scorpions. Mostly because it freaked my sister out.


----------



## Neeks (Jun 6, 2010)

I had something similiar when my nan and I went blackberry picking, we packed them safely in our plastic containers ready to make jam when we got home....
Upon opening the containers we discovered loads of maggots wriggling their way up the side of the container..... ewwwww! I dunno how the all managed to hide so well, they looked fine when we picked them :|

Also about a year ago at my local supermarket (sainsburys), i was casually walking along the milk aisle, and sat in the middle of the aisle, staring me down was a mouse. lol. Not long after they were fined for mouse droppings.....


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah Maggots makes me squirm...Only because of all those horror movies i used to watch...The old movies were particularly fond of maggots. But i guess other than that they aren't too far off from some meal worms or something...


----------

